# look what I found for free a boofle dog



## annehill (Feb 13, 2012)

I found him for free

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dog-buffy-amigurumi-toy


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Thanks so much for that link, my 17 year old granddaughter will love him for xmas .


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks brilliant pattern :thumbup:


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

I love him....I wish he were a knit pattern :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JoanieP (Nov 5, 2011)

Lovely! Thanks for the link.


----------



## travisb30 (Dec 27, 2016)

How Diogenes freeboofle pattern lam new to your web site


----------



## annehill (Feb 13, 2012)

Click on link above it will take you to page


----------



## SofiaV43 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

